# Anyone good with color palettes and have some time?



## IanT (Mar 16, 2010)

Im trying to improve the color palette of www.smftutorials.com, I like the layout alot, but I think there is just too much brown... So Im trying to lighten or brighten it up a bit, I am horrible, I repeat horrible with color matching, complementing, paletting, and whatnot lol... so I need major guidance in this area.

If anyone has any time and would like to help put together a color palette that you think would work for the site, Id be more than appreciative... either upload the images of the colors to a post or the #000000 values/ RGB values, any of them will work as I have photoshop and can pull colors in a myriad of different ways...

My initial idea was to match the color scheme of this site, since www.smftutorials.com is a sister-site of soapmakingforum.com.... but Ive got some feedback that the color scheme, though matching this one...might need some improvement...


any opinions, feedback, or help would be muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch appreciated!!

Thank you!!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 18, 2010)

The most awesome website in the world for picking out color palettes!!

http://kuler.adobe.com/


----------



## IanT (Mar 18, 2010)

ohhh you sooo rock :*


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 18, 2010)

What a great website!


----------



## IanT (Mar 18, 2010)

I know right!?!!? I could use that for all the sites im designing and sooooo may other things...advertisements... everyyythinggggg lol thank you again!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 19, 2010)

I know!  I do web design and am not great at color, but after I found this I always start here for color.


----------



## IanT (Mar 19, 2010)

its my weakest point in my web designing repetoire 

my color combos look likes something Tim burton would have chosen whilst off in another world lol


----------



## Raksava* (May 26, 2010)

im not a web designer, but i am a graphic designer... i just saw your other post about the website, and linked a good book to check out. i use it for inspiration for soap color schemes (among other things, like my job! LOL)

ill go find the link and relink it here too.


----------



## Raksava* (May 26, 2010)

Color Index by Jim Krause

while it may not seem that useful to some of you, i find it irreplaceable when im tryin to find inspiration for.... pretty much anything.

i love colour =]


----------

